# Straw Stumpage



## T & R Hay Farms

Good morning everyone,

I was just curious what people are paying for straw stumpage. We would like to know per bale basis.

We just want to know, since we may have some large orders for round straw bales this year and are talking to some local farmers and seeing if they are interested.


----------



## FarmerCline

I have got to ask what is straw stumpage? Never heard that term before.


----------



## deadmoose

Buying straw unbaled. In the field.


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> I have got to ask what is straw stumpage? Never heard that term before.


Me neither, we call it standing straw....

Here it really depends on the farmer and their practices, most get around $15-20 acre.....really I thnk it's worth more in amendments but they have to get it off and quick, turn around time here is critical and if it ain't gone, they'll strike a match to it.....depends on the crop rotation for each farmer

Sometimes it ain't standing either which is a misnomer, most time baled right behind the combine, preferred method, don't always happen like that of course....


----------



## sethd11

Around here we pay $1/40lb small square.I this bk its pricey but I still pay.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

It would be baled right behind the combine and be hauled off right behind the combine, since they will be wanting to have lime spread on the fields for beets.


----------



## IHCman

Never heard it called stumpage before. I've only baled neighbors straw a few times. Usually what we've done is a 50/50 share deal. Last year he sold me some already baled for $15 per bale and some we did on the 50/50 share deal that I baled then he sold me his share for $10 per bale. These are 5x6 bales.

I read one time that straw has about a 12 to 15 dollar per acre worth just in fertilizer value. Could be more or less depending on the yield of straw and this was an article I read probably 6 to 7 years ago. With todays fertilizer prices it might have a higher value than that.


----------



## IHCman

I've got a question about baling straw on a share deal. My neighbor share crops some land and has winter wheat on it. He wants me to bale the straw on a share deal. His first idea was that we'd each get 1/3. Me, him, and the landowner each get a 1/3. I didn't think that sounded like a very good deal but I do agree that the landowner should also get a share. Have any of you done anything like this and how would you work it so its fair for everyone?


----------



## somedevildawg

IHCman said:


> I've got a question about baling straw on a share deal. My neighbor share crops some land and has winter wheat on it. He wants me to bale the straw on a share deal. His first idea was that we'd each get 1/3. Me, him, and the landowner each get a 1/3. I didn't think that sounded like a very good deal but I do agree that the landowner should also get a share. Have any of you done anything like this and how would you work it so its fair for everyone?


Not sure I follow, this third guy.......the landowner, did he not lease the field to the other guy? Or are they in a 50/50 deal and you're the third party? Either way I think i would do 50/50 and they can do whatever they want with their 50%


----------



## IHCman

I was under the impression that my neighbor was share cropping this on a 70/30 deal with the landowner. I just talked to my neighbor tonight and he is actually cash renting it so that might change some things on this straw deal. I guess I feel if my neighbor is cash renting it now then the straw is his and we should do a 50/50 deal. But he feels that the landlord should get a share as removing straw removes nutrients from the land.


----------



## deadmoose

He can give the landlord as much as he would like. Out of his share.


----------



## somedevildawg

IHCman said:


> I was under the impression that my neighbor was share cropping this on a 70/30 deal with the landowner. I just talked to my neighbor tonight and he is actually cash renting it so that might change some things on this straw deal. I guess I feel if my neighbor is cash renting it now then the straw is his and we should do a 50/50 deal. But he feels that the landlord should get a share as removing straw removes nutrients from the land.


While I admire his intent, that's ridiculous....however, if he rents it next year, he's taking money out of his own pocket.


----------



## IHCman

pretty much sums up how I feel on this as well. We haven't finalized anything yet so have some time to discuss other options with my neighbor.


----------

